# Home Audio Novice



## SKDooley (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all. I'm new when it comes to anything home audio. I have a solid back ground in car audio, but do not know any home audio brands nor how to hook up home audio. I'm planning to get a new tv soon and would like to build a custom home theater system to go with it. I'm looking to break up the frequencies as much as possible for clarity and efficiency, so highs, mid range, mid bass if that's needed/required in home audio and of course a sub. Not sure what brands are good to go with, what amp(s) I would need and how I would break up the frequencies to send out to each speaker. Interested in bang for the buck brands. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Unless you're trying to build something exotic -- which I suspect you aren't, considering you mention "bank for the buck" -- the crossover in the speakers will handle most of the frequency distribution. Your amp/receiver will take care of the rest, so that's the easy part. 

In order for anyone to help with suggestions though we'll need to know what size room you have and what your budget is. Those are key considerations when trying to build a home theater system.


----------

